# Good outer shell



## kaipirinha81 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hello, I am looking for a good outer shell, I have found a good deal on an old colection Nitro Jacket (Fault Line) but it has only 15k waterproof and 15g/mm2 breathability. Are this values good enough for those wet days and also for powder days or it is better to choose an option with gore-tex? Anyone has experienced with Nitro clothing? What about their quality and durability?
Best regards


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

15k is pretty high. Mine never gets wet and its only 10k.


----------



## kaipirinha81 (Jan 20, 2010)

Really I had in the past a 10k Jacket and on my second season on a wet day it became wet. But I think that depends from brand to brand, is your jacket a Nitro ? What do you think of Nitro Shell jackets of 15K? Are they comparable with goretex in terms of performance?
Best regards


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

you can't really compare non membrane clothing with goretex or similar as they work differently, that 15k/15k jacket will just have a waterproof coating and on a really wet day it may fail. the goretex jacket uses a membrane and will have a rating of 28k/25k.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

How wet do you get I mean you are not rolling in wet snow are you?:dry:
I rode in melted snow once and all got wet were my boots.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Depends on your local conditions. Here in CO with our dry snow, I've done plenty of days in 5k pants in mid-winter and not gotten wet. Those same pants would allow some dampness in spring conditions, but when it's 40 degrees and I'm riding in a t-shirt I don't really care.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

I have a jacket that is 20k/20k and I have not had any issues getting wet with it yet. My pants are 10k/10k and they are usually fine but one day that was mixed conditions with a bit of rain they soaked through quite a bit, mostly from sitting on the lift both from a wet seat and rain falling on me. I will be upgrading the pants soon.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

For the most part, if you're gonna get wet, it's gonna be your ass. The less time you spend sitting on your ass in the snow, the less chance you have of getting wet.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

We don't need much waterproofing here but the more breathable the better imo, which you get from higher end shit.

Just picked up some Volcom GTX shells last season, basically still new - stoked!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yep, a lot of cheap waterproof gear can make you feel like you're wearing a trash bag. Sure, you're not getting wet from exterior moisture, but you're getting soaked from the inside by your own sweat.

Good breathability and good venting are important to me. I have most of my vents open on all but the coldest of days.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> For the most part, if you're gonna get wet, it's gonna be your ass. The less time you spend sitting on your ass in the snow, the less chance you have of getting wet.


For the most part, yes. I don't know about the usual day to day conditions in CO(only ridden there a few times, always pretty cold) but here in New England it can things can be all over the place. It can be freezing and dumping pretty dry snow in the A.M. then be almost 40 and pouring rain by noon. Or the opposite, or any number of other scenarios. I am not going to bail on a day of riding because it is drizzling at 11am so if I don't want wet legs I need better pants. I think I might try to have some one get me those Lib Strait Science Bibs. 45k/28k.


----------



## DoubleA (Apr 30, 2014)

The whole idea of the hardshell/layers set up that you are covered no matter what... for riders who will ride everyday and find fun no matter how shitty the weather may be.
Put it this way you might someday complain about being wet and soupy at the end of a day, but probably never about being too dry and comfy.
The more waterproof and breathable the better.

Oh and buying yourself the right size helps too...
Incidentally I'm trying to sell a Homeschool jacket if you're interested (haha).


----------



## kaipirinha81 (Jan 20, 2010)

francium said:


> you can't really compare non membrane clothing with goretex or similar as they work differently, that 15k/15k jacket will just have a waterproof coating and on a really wet day it may fail. the goretex jacket uses a membrane and will have a rating of 28k/25k.


But the Jacket I am talking about the (Nitro Fault line) says in the Specs 15K/15MM 3L isn't that a 3 layer membrane? Or it is totally different from goretex. I usually ride in the Pirynees and in the Alps and sometimes I get wet and rainy weather. I am just mentioning this particular Jacket because I really like the model and it is at a very good price for the prices that I can get in my region. But never had any experience with nitro clothing and I would like to hear some reviews first.


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

If you live in the NW and you ride over 25 days a year your wear gore-tex. If you don't you get wet. But there are some 20-30k rated shit that also works. Like the Airblaster Yeti, 20k/20k or bonafire, they have a 30k cotton that's amazing. I have those 30k bibs and they have kept me dry in downpours. If you live where snow is heavy and wet under 20k and you get wet.


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

taco tuesday said:


> For the most part, yes. I don't know about the usual day to day conditions in CO(only ridden there a few times, always pretty cold) but here in New England it can things can be all over the place. It can be freezing and dumping pretty dry snow in the A.M. then be almost 40 and pouring rain by noon. Or the opposite, or any number of other scenarios. I am not going to bail on a day of riding because it is drizzling at 11am so if I don't want wet legs I need better pants. I think I might try to have some one get me those Lib Strait Science Bibs. 45k/28k.



Holy shit 45k I want these bibs


----------



## kaipirinha81 (Jan 20, 2010)

stickz said:


> If you live in the NW and you ride over 25 days a year your wear gore-tex. If you don't you get wet. But there are some 20-30k rated shit that also works. Like the Airblaster Yeti, 20k/20k or bonafire, they have a 30k cotton that's amazing. I have those 30k bibs and they have kept me dry in downpours. If you live where snow is heavy and wet under 20k and you get wet.


I live in Portugal and in my country I almost don't have snow, but I usually travel to the Pirynees and to the Alps and sometimes I get sunny days, but i also had wet and rainy days specially in January. I usualy spent 2 or 3 weeks maximum in the snow per season. Now you get me confused, whats the big difference between gore tex and that garments 30K wich one is better? Aren't they all membranes?


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

kaipirinha81 said:


> I live in Portugal and in my country I almost don't have snow, but I usually travel to the Pirynees and to the Alps and sometimes I get sunny days, but i also had wet and rainy days specially in January. I usualy spent 2 or 3 weeks maximum in the snow per season. Now you get me confused, whats the big difference between gore tex and that garments 30K wich one is better? Aren't they all membranes?


Idk if they are all membranes, but the two I suggested are both 3L. One is called 
Back dolor-Tex I can't remember what bonafire calls there's. Just make it easy and buy a gore-tex shell. If you can buy in the USA evo has the Volcom L gore-Tex shell on sale for 197 bucks. It's rated at 28k/20k with all sealed seems. The Yeti Airblaster is on sale for $175 bucks on backcountry.com


----------



## kaipirinha81 (Jan 20, 2010)

The problem is that I am unable to do shopping in the USA because I live in Europe and if order products online from USA origin, they will stop at the customs in my country and I will have to pay so much tax that the price is bigger than in Europe. But that Volcom is awsome and they have a very good price and the blue color that I am looking for.
The Nitro Jacket that I mentioned is also a 3L that means it has membrane or not?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

kaipirinha81 said:


> The Nitro Jacket that I mentioned is also a 3L that means it has membrane or not?


No, it does not mean it has a membrane, but it very well could. If it doesn't say it in the description then it's a decent jacket with a dwr.


----------



## kaipirinha81 (Jan 20, 2010)

Here is a link with the Specs
Nitro Faultline Jacket - Men's | Backcountry.com
I can't understood yet the difference between a membrane and the others, the others just have DWR and nothing more?


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

kaipirinha81 said:


> The problem is that I am unable to do shopping in the USA because I live in Europe and if order products online from USA origin, they will stop at the customs in my country and I will have to pay so much tax that the price is bigger than in Europe. But that Volcom is awsome and they have a very good price and the blue color that I am looking for.
> The Nitro Jacket that I mentioned is also a 3L that means it has membrane or not?


The baby blue? I just bought that same one in size medium.


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

The Volcom Jacket is way nicer than that Nitro in terms of waterproof/breathabiltiy.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Looks like the next year they stepped up the build quality. Cocona is a membrane.

New 2014 Mens Nitro 3 5 Layer Cocona Fault Line Snowboard Jacket Large Black | eBay


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Haven't used Cocona in a shell yet but look forward to it. 

Last year started using Homeschool Cocona Shants for baselayer as well as a HS mid-puff with cocona, great pieces.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> For the most part, if you're gonna get wet, it's gonna be your ass. The less time you spend sitting on your ass in the snow, the less chance you have of getting wet.


I never understand why people sit on their ass. I mean its actually easier to fasten standing up.


----------



## Nocturnal7x (Mar 6, 2015)

kaipirinha81 said:


> Here is a link with the Specs
> Nitro Faultline Jacket - Men's | Backcountry.com
> I can't understood yet the difference between a membrane and the others, the others just have DWR and nothing more?


All waterproof jackets will have a DWR finish. The DWR finish is the water repellent coating on the outside of the shell (usually nylon). Its scotch guard basically. DWR stands for Durable water repellant, this is what causes the water to bead up on the shell and not soak into the nylon. 

Then you will have the Nylon shell. Then you will have the membain, then the trecot lining if it is a 3 layer jacket. The membrains are generally more breathable and more waterproof. 

If its a 2 layer or 2.5 layer jacket you will have DWR/Nylon/then a PU coating of some kind. The .5 layer is usually a printing applied to the PU coating, helps with breathability so the jacket wont stick to your skin, this is more common in rainjackets.

If its 15k the jacket is probably a PU coated nylon. 

I have a burton jacket with the dryride which is 10k, ive done ok on the ice coast, nice wet pocconos snow. Never been wet anyway.


----------



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

snowklinger said:


> Haven't used Cocona in a shell yet but look forward to it.
> 
> Last year started using Homeschool Cocona Shants for baselayer as well as a HS mid-puff with cocona, great pieces.


+1 on Homeschool gear. I have 2 of their jackets and 2 of their pants and they've never let me down. The Universe Jacket and Heavy Days pants are tough as nails and I've never gotten wet or overheated.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

The jacket in question does not have cocona, the following years model does, so don't get op excited.


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

Libtech definitely makes some nice apparel and because they're out of Washington state they seem to have the waterproof/breathability angle covered. My 20/20 libtech bib has never let me down but as for jackets.... Hmm I currently ride a thirtytwo shiloh 2 that's 10/10 and a Neff forget the name military style jacket that is also 10/10 and I've been just fine here in Pennsylvania where we also get pretty wet winters. I used to ride an underarmour porter 3 in 1 which isn't even waterproof just resistant but it never got me wet. I would say unless you're riding in pouring ass rain I'd say anything from a reputable brand that's 10/10 or better you'll be fine. From personal experience that's what I can tell ya.


----------

